# Re-imagining Middle-Earth



## Svrtnsse (Jan 7, 2014)

Finding some interesting stuff today: Dresden Codak creator illustrates each chapter of The Silmarillion

Looks like an interesting project:


----------



## Reaver (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this Svrt!! Very cool stuff!


----------

